# Gold Prices



## meatheadmerlin (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's some food for thought on the recent trends in gold prices.
It's an article from Financial Times.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/62b4f1a2-2fbb-11e5-91ac-a5e17d9b4cff.html




Seems to me that it might be time to buy low.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 1, 2015)

I think the proper description is "Crashed and Burning!!"
Am having to offer people what I would consider steep rates as I have already been left holding Au I can not really afford to sell.
Buckle in and let your hoarding instinct go wild but keep your pricing very very low.
How large a safety margin do you think people should be using ?
what rate is fair to punters but keep's the trader's rear end and bottom line safe?


----------



## jeneje (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking at the chart above, one could say gold is in a bear market. Will it recover? I don't think it will. Not anytime soon. To much going on in the other markets right now. Better places to put your money that will give a better return. Just my two grams.

Ken


----------



## artart47 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Friends!
I've always seen gold as something to get for free or very cheap, refine it and sell it. Using the cash to obtain more. That way I am building a bank of wealth that will allow me to invest in something beneficial. I used that thinking for a couple years, then bought the house with the money. Now, I've collected a lot of material and am just getting geared up to start recovering. This way, it doesn't really matter where the gold price goes.
Gold, as I recall, is usually well below today's prices and is not something to keep. You only want to start hoarding it about every fifteen or twenty years when they are getting ready to pull the rug out from under the economy. That's when it will triple in value. 
artart47


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you think this is a natural dip in the metal pricing or is it a deliberate manipulation of the market?
If i is a natural market fluctuation it will be quite long lived and give little opportunity for a return on investment.
If it is a market manipulation by some one like a Chinese gold syndicate might it not open an opportunity for others?
Professional gamblers on the market's are extremity greedy and impatient on getting there return's.
We will know either way in a year but an insightful placement of work could lead to a good return if we could answer the initial question. 
either way it makes pricing for client very hard as for easily processed material you have to give a price that incorporates possible market falls over the two weeks of handling and with electronics you are looking at a minimum of three month's before you have the returns for a lot ,not counting the small amount of e-waste you can refine in a Hoke lab.
what a fun game.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 2, 2015)

I've moved this thread here from the Books section, as it is similar to many others in this section.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Aug 2, 2015)

It's all deliberate. The house makes the rules and posts the odds. It doesn't matter if you win or lose, the house gets a cut. The people who are setting the prices doesn't care if gold drops as low as silver, the people who makes the price will get a cut from both transactions, when you buy and when you sell. Their cut will be the same either way. That's how they make their money. For a few people to be rich, many people must be poor.


----------



## geedigity (Aug 2, 2015)

Geo said:


> It's all deliberate. The house makes the rules and posts the odds. It doesn't matter if you win or lose, the house gets a cut. The people who are setting the prices doesn't care if gold drops as low as silver, the people who makes the price will get a cut from both transactions, when you buy and when you sell. Their cut will be the same either way. That's how they make their money. For a few people to be rich, many people must be poor.



If everyone were wealthy and had gold, who would work? The answer would probably be, the same people working today, with the only difference being they also have their own piece of metal that has a nice luster to it and generally looks pretty.


----------



## justinhcase (Aug 2, 2015)

Geo said:


> It's all deliberate. The house makes the rules and posts the odds. It doesn't matter if you win or lose, the house gets a cut. The people who are setting the prices doesn't care if gold drops as low as silver, the people who makes the price will get a cut from both transactions, when you buy and when you sell. Their cut will be the same either way. That's how they make their money. For a few people to be rich, many people must be poor.


And being that 99.9% of what they are trading is only paper and has no bearing on the real world that is all the more amazing.
But my interest is in if by observing a system is it possible to understand it.
The better you understand a system the more lightly you will be to correctly predict it's reaction to a given stimulus.
If you can predict how a system will act you can benefit form the insight.
This is what makes this activity interesting,a study of discipline's from chemistry to hydrodynamics all linked together and given a material value.
How well you have understood the information present to you should be denoted by an appropriate return.
unfortunately much like sailing no matter how much you study and plan there is always the unexpected influence that might sink you.
Still you spend a lot of time listening to the shipping forecast and arguing in good nature about the weather, a system you can never predict.
Good thing the metal market has less variables..


----------



## nickvc (Aug 2, 2015)

justinhcase said:


> Good thing the metal market has less variables..


You reckon I'd disagree and point out that the market for any commodity is fixed, controlled and manipulated but you will never know because you are not part of that world but a poor soul trying to earn a living working with precious metals, many people will get burnt by declining prices but the big boys have already covered their positions and can afford to sit and wait it all out and lose nothing, we however will get caught as the dealers makes billions from falling prices :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 3, 2015)

I've always treated gold as a long term investment as opposed to an income generator or a get rich quick scheme.

It's going to rise and fall, that's the nature of the beast. I do believe that the market is being mercilessly manipulated at the moment so to me, whether it continues to drop, stabilises, or even rises in the short to medium term each present a potential opportunity.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 4, 2015)

nickvc said:


> justinhcase said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing the metal market has less variables..
> ...



Yep, all markets are rigged, just one big confidence scheme to get your money. Was in the news just yesterday about that Citi bank guy In the UK going to jail for bid/price rigging. His only argument for trying to avoid jail was how everyone in all stock/commodities markets were/are doing it and no one else has even arrested for it let alone going to prison.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2015)

Good point Rick but bear in mind that the guy who went to jail was the sacrificial lamb who was hung out to dry to save the big boys. 

His "retainer" for doing time will be considerable.


----------

